# Track Matte Key in Premiere Pro



## Schnip-Schnap (30. November 2003)

Hallo an alle die sich mit Premiere Pro beschäftigen,

hab eben versucht den track matte Key einzusetzen. Ihr wisst doch, ein Video Track durch das andere durchscheinen zu lassen. Leider haut das bei Pro nicht hin. Bei 6.5 gehts einwandfrei. Was mache ich falsch? 
Einstellungen:
Spur1: Black Video
Spur2: Video
Spur3: Textblock
Ich möchte das Video durch den Textblock auf dem schwarzen Hintergrund zeigen. 
Was ich sehe: Video und Textblock in weissen Buchstaben drüber. Ist nicht ganz das, was ich wollte 
Bitte um Hilfestellung. Vielen Dank.

Schnip


----------



## Bypass41 (30. November 2003)

Hi,

ich mache das mit Film auf Spur 1 und Titel auf Spur 2. Auf Spur 2 lege ich dann die Alphaanpassung (Alphamaske ignorieren) und danach den Chroma-Key. jetzt ist der Film durch die Buchstaben zu sehen. Spur 3 wird nicht benötigt, sorry, vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (1. Dezember 2003)

Chroma Key? Da wird doch der Hund in der Pfanne verrückt! Das werde ich gleich zuhause ausprobieren. Ich glaub ich habe mit dem Chroma Key gespielt, aber es hat nicht gefunzt. In der Premiere Hilfe zu dem Thema Track Matte Key steht übrigens gar nichts über Chroma Key. Na wie auch immer, ich teste es aus und berichte es hier. Danke für den Tiipp.

Schnip


----------



## Bypass41 (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

an den Grundeinstellungen der Chroma-Keys muss nicht einmal was verändert werden.


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (1. Dezember 2003)

du meinst also, einfach nur weisse Schrift nehmen und Chroma Key drauf? Alfa Key natürlich auf Standard lassen. Na wenn das so einfach geht, dann krieg ich's wohl hin
Frage: wozu braucht man dann den Track Matte Key überhaupt?


----------



## Bypass41 (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

wenn Du Beispiele brauchst, dann müsste ich die erstmal hinbasteln.


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (1. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe meinen Fehler entdekt. Ich musste den Key Alfa Adjust auf die Schrift legen und auf Invert Alfa klicken. Schon klappts das mit Luma Key und auch mit dem Track Matte Key. 
Aber ohne deiner Hinweise wäre ich da nicht drauf gekommen unter Alfa nachzuschauen. Das war bei 6.5 nicht nötig. DANKE.
Dein Angebot mir ein paar Beispiele zu diesem Thema zu basteln nehme ich gerne an, wenn es nicht so viele Umstände macht.

Gruss


Korrektur! Als statische Überblendung ist dieser Weg OK. Aber man kann damit kein Motion einsetzen.


----------



## Bypass41 (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich gehe  mal davon aus, dass Du die englische version von Premiere hast. Warum denn bloß ?! Egal, auf deutsch heißt das bei mir Spurmaske-Key. Mit diesem Key kannst Du einen Clip durch einen Anderen durchscheinen lasse. Mit Titeln klappt das wegem dem Alphakanal wohl nicht. Also, Du hast zwei Videoclips und eine Bilddatei mit der Maske (z.B. S/W- oder Graustufen-Kreis). Du definierst dieses Bild als Maske und legst es auf eine Spur. Deine Clips auf die Anderen. Jetz legst Du die Trackmatte (Spurmaske-Key) drauf und der eine Clip ist durch den Kreis sichbar und natürlich animierbar. ich hoffe das reicht.


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich setze viel englische Software ein. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich dann schneller an neue Versionen komme und die Patches früher veröffentlicht werden. Englisch stört mich auch nicht weiter. Hauptsache ich habe eine Doku auf deutsch.
Also nochmal zu dem Keying. Ich habe herausgefunden wie das geht.
Es ist so ähnlich wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, die haben nur vergessen Alpha zu erwähnen. Wenn man also wie ich ein Video durch die Buchstaben durchscheinen lassen will, und der Text ins Bild reinfliegen soll muss man folgendes tun:

Auf Spur 1: Black Video 
Auf Spur 2: Video
Auf Spur 3: Titeltext

Filter:
Spur 1: nix
Spur 2: Track Matte Key  und in den Einstellungen auf Video3
Spur 3: Alpha Adjust, und Opacity (Durchsicht) auf 0 setzen

Fertig! 
Jetzt auf Spur 2 (!nicht auf 3!) mit Transform oder Motion Bewegung ins Bild bringen und fertig ist euer Clip.;-)


Grüsse
Schnip


----------



## Bypass41 (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

klasse, hat ja noch geklappt.


----------

